# Brexit



## cretanhunter (Feb 26, 2016)

I am surprised to find no posts or threads about how a BREXIT would affect us Expat Brits living in Greece
Is nobody bothered about how they will be affected personally with respect to their UK State Pension annual upgrades and reciprocal health care arrangements?

Now that a referendum has been announced it is up to you all to ensure that you get your voting entitlement and make sure that you vote for what you want-in or out! Visit the Athens based British Embassy website where you will find details of postal voting for UK expats.

Personally, until any politician can categorically tell me what my position is after a BREXIT, I will be voting to stay in the EU-it is the only way, so far as I can see, of ensuring that my Pension and Health Care provisions are protected.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

There has been previous posts on this matter and if you scroll down through previous pages you will see the discussions.It looks like everyone would have to apply for a "residents permit"and just hope they grant it,I guess a lot of red tape involved.


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

If it does go out, we will have 2 years to get it together. I have a feeling that if it did go out though, there would be another sweetener to keep Britain in.


----------



## NikAshman (Apr 9, 2016)

*referendum*



cretanhunter said:


> I am surprised to find no posts or threads about how a BREXIT would affect us Expat Brits living in Greece
> Is nobody bothered about how they will be affected personally with respect to their UK State Pension annual upgrades and reciprocal health care arrangements?
> 
> Now that a referendum has been announced it is up to you all to ensure that you get your voting entitlement and make sure that you vote for what you want-in or out! Visit the Athens based British Embassy website where you will find details of postal voting for UK expats.
> ...


PLEASE use your vote in the June 23rd. 2016 referendum.
Registering in time will allow you to vote by post, or by proxy.
https://www.gov.uk/register-to-vote
To check if your ballot will arrive in time contact your local UK office Home - About my vote

EVERY SINGLE VOTE COUNTS
THIS IS NOT A PARTY POLITICAL VOTE

Whatever the politicians say, whatever victories they claim, you will not be voting for them as such. You will be voting to retain an important individual right and not to lose the UK's place in Europe.
Please spread the word. Registering online is quick and simple.

I am an English teacher in Barcelona working to make sure those of us who live in the European Union, including the UK, don't find our rights to live and work affected or taken from us.

The focus in the UK is very much on who enters, and ignores those of us who have left. We haven't abandoned the country in a huff, or ceased in any way to be UK citizens, but we are also citizens of the EU. 

You may not be working in an EU country right now, but why allow that right to be taken from you?

Many people are not considering the benefit to themselves, should they choose to make a life change, to their children and grandchildren, their friends and colleagues, of having the right to free movement.

Thanks, Nik Ashman

Say yes to Europe – vote REMAIN


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Seriously I find my self a bit surprised by this. I'm right now siding towards leaving the EU, but I'm not at all final in my distinction. I love the idea of Europe, but see euro MPs collecting money for nothing. I don't consider the French or Germans any more my allies as the Swiss or Norwegian. fear talk about leaving the EU makes me angry, its clearly false, Britain has nothing to fear from leaving - that doesn't mean I have actually decided it's better to leave. I'm feeling a bit let down by the lack of sensible debate to help me be sure that I cast a vote which is NOT best for me, but better for the future of Britain - that is what my vote e is for.

I did not get a vote during the summers referendums in Greece. had I done so, the choice was clear to me. get out. The EU is not the best place for Greeks. I don't see this forum as a good place to debate this, the issues have nothing in common. Greeks should try everything they can do to get as far away as possible. This is the only real chance their grandchildren have - their kids have no chance. Britain's issues are completely different. staying and leaving both have good and bad sides which need to be balanced. 

Voting for what is good for you as apposed to what is good for the future of the next generation is largely what got countries like Greece in to so much trouble . Seriously, grow up and stop thinking about your needs when you cast a vote


----------



## NikAshman (Apr 9, 2016)

*referendum*



aliland said:


> Seriously I find my self a bit surprised by this. I'm right now siding towards leaving the EU, but I'm not at all final in my distinction. I love the idea of Europe, but see euro MPs collecting money for nothing. I don't consider the French or Germans any more my allies as the Swiss or Norwegian. fear talk about leaving the EU makes me angry, its clearly false, Britain has nothing to fear from leaving - that doesn't mean I have actually decided it's better to leave. I'm feeling a bit let down by the lack of sensible debate to help me be sure that I cast a vote which is NOT best for me, but better for the future of Britain - that is what my vote e is for.
> 
> I did not get a vote during the summers referendums in Greece. had I done so, the choice was clear to me. get out. The EU is not the best place for Greeks. I don't see this forum as a good place to debate this, the issues have nothing in common. Greeks should try everything they can do to get as far away as possible. This is the only real chance their grandchildren have - their kids have no chance. Britain's issues are completely different. staying and leaving both have good and bad sides which need to be balanced.
> 
> Voting for what is good for you as apposed to what is good for the future of the next generation is largely what got countries like Greece in to so much trouble . Seriously, grow up and stop thinking about your needs when you cast a vote


A journalist called Jon Danzig is writing a lot about the referendum, and is a decent source of information, EU ROPE | He collaborates with New Europeans, who are staunchly in the Remain camp, as am I. Honestly I believe that it will be a more difficult future for my teenage children and future generations if the UK leaves the Union. There is no denying I have a personal stake in remaining, but I fear many are not considering the opportunities the people of the UK could be deprived of. In every generation there are people who wish to study or work abroad. The Union allows Brits. the same freedom as their own nationals to do that.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with Aliland,we must not vote just because of our needs for permission to live in other European countries,the EU was doomed to fail miserably anyway,it takes away a countrys individual rights, and peoples rights,its culture,its language,it dominates with draconion measures and too many fat cats in the most amazing jobs with huge salaries and perks while EU workers break their backs every day in dead end jobs to keep them paid,lots of propaganda flying around as usual trying to break your brain.It will be a lucky day if they come out.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If anyone is interested, there is quite a discussion going on in the Spanish "chat page" La Tasca http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la...expats-if-uk-leaves-eu-brexit-referendum.html - it goes on a bit though!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## ccridersuz (Sep 25, 2015)

I am of the opinion that whether we vote in or out will not have too many conscequences, my reasoning being that if we vote out, I firmly believe we will not be the only country in the EU to do so. I am surprised Greece has remained in, because they have been hammered and seem to be at the mercy of the EU unelected bureaucrates.
I think the rest of the EU countries wavering on a possible referendum themselves are waiting to see the result of our vote.
Whatever happen's I am sure expat's already relocated will not be turned out, after all they are contributing to the country they are residing in.


----------



## John Edge (Jul 6, 2020)

I wonder how people feel now that the long haul is nearly over and some of the reality of what it all means for the many expat Brits that live in Europe is starting to hit home?
I know of some Brits who have had to give up their dream and return to Blighty, what do the rest of you think, please?
Not wanting to start arguments, just interested.
Cheers,
John.


----------

